# How long to bake rocks



## SgtPeppersLHC

Just as title says, how long should I bake rocks for to make them safe for aquariums.


----------



## defiesexistence

Depends on the size of the rock. Pebble and fist size, I'd say 7-10 minutes at 400*. For larger, like softball sized, go 15, for football sized, go 20. The temperature might be overkill, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Eden Marel

Can rocks burn or explode in the oven?


----------



## jreich

Eden Marel said:


> Can rocks burn or explode in the oven?


 yes! especially if there is water ir air in them. sometimes even just a crack in it would cause a rock to "explode" but its usually safe


----------



## jreich

low and slow is the way to go.


----------



## accordztech

I put boiling water in the sink and let them soak for an hour. Its rather unnecessary tho


----------



## lauraleellbp

I would never bake rocks in an oven personally. If there's any water content inside it could definitely cause an explosion. I've heard of some reports.

I'd worry not only about the safety hazard but also damage to the oven.

Personally I just rinse rocks off really well and then let them dry before use. The majority of things I'd be concerned about rocks carrying into my tank couldn't withstand that.

If the rocks need more cleaning than that, then I'd still be worried about residues that could be left behind by boiling or baking, so just wouldn't use those rocks.


----------



## mistergreen

I just soak mine in a bucket and test the water a week later to see if it's too alkaline or if the water is discolored.


----------



## Karackle

lauraleellbp said:


> Personally I just rinse rocks off really well and then let them dry before use. The majority of things I'd be concerned about rocks carrying into my tank couldn't withstand that.
> 
> If the rocks need more cleaning than that, then I'd still be worried about residues that could be left behind by boiling or baking, so just wouldn't use those rocks.


Me too. I usually scrub them and wash them in hot water, let them dry out and pop them in the tank.


----------



## chad320

Karackle said:


> Me too. I usually scrub them and wash them in hot water, let them dry out and pop them in the tank.


Im the same.


----------



## Powchekny

Why are you guys baking rocks? Boiling them? Unless you move them right from a freshwater lake or stream, I don't think it's likely that they're harboring fish pathogens or parasites. Dessication and exposure to sunlight is way more than almost all fish pathogens can handle, except for possibly a virus. And if your tank is healthy, it's _hardly_ going to be sterile. 

Any uncertainty about containing calcium carbonate can be settled with a little hydrochloric acid, and if they're actually some sort of metal ore, I doubt boiling them will remove all the metal. Maybe none to speak of, come to think of it.

I just wash mine with a brush and hot water. I only use hot water because it's more comfortable while I'm doing it.

Just my 2 cents,

Tom


----------



## Hadley

I boil my rocks for about an hour, these are rocks removed from a stream and I do so to remove bacteria and what not.


----------



## Hilde

What about the fizz test? Read that you put a drop or two of muriatic acid (Hydrochloric acid) or vinegar on the rock. If it bubbles it contains calcium carbonate, which will slowly dissolve in the water raising the KH, which also raises the pH.


----------



## OverStocked

Eden Marel said:


> Can rocks burn or explode in the oven?


YES. i have seen them explode in a fire ring. NOt cool. NEVER BAKE ROCKS. 



mistergreen said:


> I just soak mine in a bucket and test the water a week later to see if it's too alkaline or if the water is discolored.


This is all I do, at most.


----------



## reetblak

They can not burn, but they may be a bit burnt (such as the rock around an open fire pit, which is against extreme temperature changes.) They may not, though. I would not say that they or explosion in the oven.


----------



## kevmo911

I boil wood and rocks before they go in a tank. There's no harm, and anything living will die. And it speeds the out-leeching process of any possible undesirable chems.


----------

